# Chocolate and ME



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006580423,00.htmlDARK chocolate helps to prevent a chronic illness, scientists have discovered.Eating a small bar every day fights the fatigue syndrome once known as yuppie flu, tests have revealed.The illness â€" myalgic encephalomyelitis (ME) â€" leaves sufferers exhausted and with neurological problems. People taking part in a study at Hull Royal Infirmary found they felt better after eating specially-formulated dark chocolate every day for eight weeks.But chocaholics will have to search around â€" only chocolate made with 85 per cent cocoa was found to have health benefits.Professor Steve Atkin said: â€œNo one has examined the effects of chocolate on ME before, so this is a very exciting result for us.â€œThe participants took 45g of special chocolate high in polyphenol chemicals for eight weeks. They then had a two-week rest before taking a placebo chocolate, low in polyphenols, for the same time. After the first period they felt less fatigue and once they moved to a placebo chocolate they began feeling more tired again.â€œThey didnâ€™t experience any significant weight gain either.â€Polyphenols can reduce the risk of heart disease, cancer and strokes. Chocolate also increases serotonin, which regulates mood.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes, I received and read this article too. Makes me want to pop whoever wrote it in the face!!!!







As IF it were as simple as a little chocolate to cure ME!







Talk about stupid!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Oh I didn't read it like that!







I guess the way I interpreted it was that it may help with symptoms rather than be a "cure"....and maybe I also kinda thought its a good justification for eating lots of chocolate


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, I guess if you look at it that way...Maybe we should all look into getting prescriptions. ROFL Think Medicare would cover that? LOL


----------



## 23327 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey, I'll take it any way I can get it!!I know that my mocha latte really helps me get going in the morning, and it's decaf. But that dark chocolate-oh yeah, I could handle that in place of all these meds!! Not to sound trite, but no, it's not that simple, but it IS something, right??


----------

